# Does anyone know how to read serial # for BADD BMX?



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 9, 2019)

Getting a 24" cruiser tomorrow that has serial # BCC2503
Is this a '93?
Thanks,
jd


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 17, 2019)

Just sold it for $800
I think it was a 1990?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 17, 2019)

I had a mini when I was younger. It was around a 1990. I’ll see if I can dig up pictures. $800 was probably a great deal on both ends!


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Jan 17, 2019)

He's always paid what I asked for bikes without haggling.  I gave him the good guy deal.
I'm guessing it would've gone for well over $1000  It was minty orig f/f/bars and had Suzue 
sealed on Chromed alloy Araya 7x.


----------

